# 40st at 17 & line at end says she is a Type 2



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...quarter-of-a-ton-teen-topping-40st-at-17.html

and this line is near the end of the story

In addition to her food troubles, Georgia is continuing to smoke ? a combination which could cause her Type 2 Diabetes to re-surface


----------



## alisonz (Feb 22, 2011)

How sad. With no support from her family is it any wonder?


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Feb 22, 2011)

2 bowls of cornflakes, 2 slice of toast and *2 glasses of coke*...

I know I can overdo it at the weekend, but is there any need for full fat sugary coke at breakfast......


----------



## alisonz (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll openly admit I only ever drink Diet Coke (even at breakfast) I have been told I have an addiction to it


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 22, 2011)

Oh boy whst a sorry state.

Does this young lady actually want to help herself, whst were her parents thinking! Child abuse.... (hope no one is offended by my opinion).

Drastic Acton is now required? I hate to say this but would a gastric band help her, otherwise she is going to eat herself to death


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

she did one of these boot camp things but returned to her old eating habits when she got home


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Oh boy whst a sorry state.
> 
> Does this young lady actually want to help herself, whst were her parents thinking! Child abuse.... (hope no one is offended by my opinion).
> 
> Drastic Acton is now required? I hate to say this but would a gastric band help her, otherwise she is going to eat herself to death



Just thinking what a hospital do a gastric band operation or refuse as she is too Big


----------



## Dizzydi (Feb 22, 2011)

Donald said:


> Just thinking what a hospital do a gastric band operation or refuse as she is too Big



I bet nhs would not do it, but I suspect private may. 

Maybe she really is just not bothered, boot camp worked while she was there and had the discipline.

She has got to want to do it ! Sad


----------



## alisonz (Feb 22, 2011)

Judging from what she said her mum just didn't want to help. Its ok wanting to lose the weight but if the support from her mother isn't forthcoming what can the poor kid do? It strikes me she has very little self confidence.


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> I bet nhs would not do it, but I suspect private may.
> 
> Maybe she really is just not bothered, boot camp worked while she was there and had the discipline.
> 
> She has got to want to do it ! Sad



I have heard of the nhs refusing to do an operation because the patient was too big not sure if they went private.

As for boot camp when she was there she probably no choice but at home it would be a different story


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2011)

If I had room in my home, I'd take this poor girl in and help her. It is hard at any age to loose weight.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 22, 2011)

Caroline said:


> *If I had room in my home*,.



how insensitive..   (or do you just have a small house?)


----------



## Caroline (Feb 22, 2011)

caffeine_demon said:


> how insensitive..   (or do you just have a small house?)



I didn't mean to sound insensitive, so I'm sorry if I up set anyone, I meant I have a small house. having struggled with diets most of my adult life I appreciate iti s hard to loose weight and keep it off.


----------



## hotchop (Feb 22, 2011)

Why would someone go in a national newspaper to advertise her size??

Its disturbing to hear these types of stories when they are all preventable, in the main.

Dont stuff your face with food and you wont be a big heffalump


----------



## hotchop (Feb 22, 2011)

hotchop said:


> Why would someone go in a national newspaper to advertise her size??
> 
> Its disturbing to hear these types of stories when they are all preventable, in the main.
> 
> Dont stuff your face with food and you wont be a big heffalump



On reflection, maybe I was a bit harsh.. sorry


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2011)

hotchop said:


> On reflection, maybe I was a bit harsh.. sorry



ouch from another heffalump


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 22, 2011)

hotchop said:


> On reflection, maybe I was a bit harsh.. sorry



No hotchop you were not harsh, you were just telling the truth.  People who stuff their faces, don't do any exercise ( lazyitious) and then know they are going to be in a national newspaper, posing, I'm sorry I have no sympathy, whether they are 17 or 37, it's absolutely shocking.  All this food addiction we hear about, is an easy cop out. My god, I have suffered this hunger for 30 years, when I get up when I go to bed.  I had a BLT sandwich today and a couple of ginger nut biscuits, I am still really hungry, when I have my mince hotpot tonight and a yougurt I will still be hungry, it's the same every single day, year in year out.  It's horrible, but I live with it, I have to, otherwise I would just stuff my face all the time and probably be three times the size I am
 What she said about her mum not having time to prepare her healthy food, is shocking and neglectful.  To beat addictions like smoking, drinking, gambling etc, you have to really want to do it. You have to help yourself first, and hats of to the people who struggle to loose weight, but at least they try and try to have a healthier and longer life. Whether people agree or not, unfortunately it is the truth. Sheena


----------



## caffeine_demon (Feb 22, 2011)

Caroline said:


> I didn't mean to sound insensitive, so I'm sorry if I up set anyone, I meant I have a small house. having struggled with diets most of my adult life I appreciate iti s hard to loose weight and keep it off.



Wasn't offended - it was just the way my perverse mind thinks - was being sarcy, but it's sometimes a bit awkward to show sarcyness on the net!!


----------



## Copepod (Feb 22, 2011)

Your emoticons / smilies made it clear you were being sarcy, Caffeine Demon.


----------



## bev (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Donald,
This is very sad and I think this girl needs some help and understanding. She has been a carer since the age of ten, so obviously she has had a lot of stress and pressure on her from a very young age. Is it any wonder she has turned to food for comfort. I feel this is a cry for help and hope that someone will be able to get her involved with a programme to re-educate her on food and nutrition and get her motivated enough to want to lose the weight.Bev


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Donald,
> This is very sad and I think this girl needs some help and understanding. She has been a carer since the age of ten, so obviously she has had a lot of stress and pressure on her from a very young age. Is it any wonder she has turned to food for comfort. I feel this is a cry for help and hope that someone will be able to get her involved with a programme to re-educate her on food and nutrition and get her motivated enough to want to lose the weight.Bev



Well said Bev 100% agree.


----------



## hotchop (Feb 22, 2011)

I wonder who paid for her 9 month stint in America?

All she has to do is pretty much eat "normally" and move a bit and if seeing your pic splached all over the red top national, for the second time, isnt enough.... or the great feelings she had when she lost weight last time isnt enough then its very sad... and I pity her.

Im sure not a stick insect but neither am I obese.. This is my lifestyle choice and I choose not to let myself get caught into the "heffalump" mode.

ps heffalump was meant to actually be a nice word... could have chosen another 10 which may have offended more... sorry!


----------



## Steff (Feb 22, 2011)

hotchop said:


> I wonder who paid for her 9 month stint in America?
> 
> All she has to do is pretty much eat "normally" and move a bit and if seeing your pic splached all over the red top national, for the second time, isnt enough.... or the great feelings she had when she lost weight last time isnt enough then its very sad... and I pity her.
> 
> ...



Choose whatever word you like Hotchop.....


----------



## gail1 (Feb 22, 2011)

hotchop said:


> I wonder who paid for her 9 month stint in America?
> 
> All she has to do is pretty much eat "normally" and move a bit and if seeing your pic splached all over the red top national, for the second time, isnt enough.... or the great feelings she had when she lost weight last time isnt enough then its very sad... and I pity her.
> 
> ...



Hotchop when someone is that weight its not as simple as eating normally, she clearly needs a great deal of help and support with her weight issues 
ps heffalump is not a nice word when used to describe someone who has weight issues even if you say sorry for using that word


----------



## Catwoman76 (Feb 22, 2011)

Things are starting to get out of hand, we all have our views and opinions, so let's try and keep a healthy discussion going.  I'm sure Hotchop didn't mean any menace by the word hefalump, I would say it's a lighthearted approach to the word elephant.  I sometimes say flutterby instead of Butterfly.  Best wishes to you all Sheena


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 22, 2011)

I normally have little sympathy for people that are _voluntarily _overweight because, ultimately, it is they that put the food into their mouth (ignoring of course other physical/metabolic/hormonal issues that affect some).

Having said that, I do believe that, for individuals to get to a morbidly obese state, there must be an underlying psychological issue.

I actually feel quite sorry for the girl in the story - it is evident that she could lose weight with appropriate encouragement.  As far as we can gather from the brief insight into her life, this girl has had quite a hard life so far and doesn't seem to receive much encouragement or support from those nearest to her.

It is too easy to jump to rash judgement based on a few words, penned by a tabloid journalist - lets face it, not usually the most sincere of the species.


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Donald,
> This is very sad and I think this girl needs some help and understanding. She has been a carer since the age of ten, so obviously she has had a lot of stress and pressure on her from a very young age. Is it any wonder she has turned to food for comfort. I feel this is a cry for help and hope that someone will be able to get her involved with a programme to re-educate her on food and nutrition and get her motivated enough to want to lose the weight.Bev



Hi Bev
A Lot of these things have  underlying problems and having no support from home does not help either and the press and other media do not help as they love to jump onto these story's.

She said that the time in states did help but back home the lack of faculties do not help and just fell back to the old routine.


----------



## gail1 (Feb 22, 2011)

From the online oxford english dictionary 
Heffalump
noun

    *
      a child's term for an elephant. 

And we all know the conatations of using  the word elephant for large people.

Back to the tread, this girl needs help and i hope she gets it soon, she needs longtime help in re educating  herself in life skills to help her cope with things . why is it that any other issue people understand but when it comes to weight people see it as a self inflicted moral disease and not a psychical one


----------



## Liz! (Feb 22, 2011)

Trouble with gastric bands is whe you are older you can find that because part of your stomach is gone and doesn't work, you have probelms digesting and getting nutrients from yoru food, thisis because different parts of the stomach do different jobs, and it's hard to know which part is being made redendant.


----------



## Donald (Feb 22, 2011)

OK Guys and doll's please lets not get distracted because of one word Please lets us take a deep breath and move on.


----------



## margie (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know the true ins and outs of the situation but the mails version seemed to contain contradictory information. ie she eats junk food when out with her friends - then saying that she only goes out once a week.

I think there is a whole raft of reasons that she is so heavy but I suspect a lot is down to portion sizes.  In the states she was restricted to the number of calories she could eat in a day. 

I don't know that she is a carer as it is not mentioned in the mail article but if that is the case its possible that when she was in the US she didn't feel as much need to comfort eat as she had less pressures on her.


----------



## squidge63 (Feb 22, 2011)

I know this is harsh, but I have no sympathy for her, she knows herself that eating healthy and doing exercise will help her lose weight. For a start she could halve her breakfast and lunch portions, nobody needs two of every meal they eat. She is old enough to be able to cook or prepare meals for herself, her mum and step-dad obviously don't care about her otherwise they would help her, and seeing as mum has cardiac problems she shouldn't be eating all that fried food for a start. Even getting out and going for a walk everyday would be more exercise than she is getting now.. I don't know if some GP's still do it, but they can refer you to your local gym and you can get the fees at a much reduced weight or free. I think they just want the publicity and to get the money paid to them by the paper. Maybe she should have a gastric band, but at that weight I wouldn't like her chances of getting through the operation.

It's all very well having the fat camps etc.. but there should be follow up after care.. I remember a few years ago when they did one of these fat camp shows for kids, one of the boys on it who they seemed to focus on more than the others and who did lose some weight, I saw him a couple of years later on a flight to Florida, he had put all the weight back on, he was eating everything that he could find to eat on the flight and lord knows what he ate in the US, as we all know how big the portions are over there.

Before everyone gets on their high horse about being overweight, I do know what it is like and how hard it is to lose weight. At the age of 11 I was 11 stone and was only 5 foot, and I have struggled ever since, even though I was always active as a kid and into adulthood. According to weight charts I am still in the obese area for my height even though I have now lost 11lbs.. I have arthritis in my neck and back and have chronic pain from a leg problem and the arthritis.. I received a Wii fit plus for my birthday and that has helped a lot with my weight loss and I have added more fruit into my diet, I still am being told I need to eat more food, but it doesn't interest me. However, I am losing weight which is good and I feel better for it.

I see she is one of these miraculous now you see it now you don't diabetics.. loved the bit about *Her Type 2 diabetes resurfacing..!!!*

I like the word Heffalump they are cute .. A Heffalump is a type of fictional elephant in the Winnie the Pooh stories by A. A. Milne.

Here is a Heffalump


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 22, 2011)

I am sitting here crying my eyes out.  Seriously I am.   I am absolutely gobsmacked at some of the messages on here.  I now know if I ever meet some of you what you will really think about me without even talking to me first, you have just said it in your messages.

Talk about judging a book by its cover.   Someone here hit the nail on the head when mentioning about getting over addictions of smoking, drinking, drugs etc.    What anyone has failed to mention that the addiction of food in whatever shape or form it comes, like all addictions, it is mental.  It is never about the food.   It is not about the food for this girl, nor the guy in the paper the other week who wasn't fat enough for a band or the really large people who go to the slimming clubs, it is always about the mental stuff.  Always.   Never ever about the food.  The food is the crutch, like fags, booze and puff all are.

However the one and only fundamental difference that when you give up that addiction and your willpower overrides the mental part and you beat that demon, you never ever have to smoke, drink or inject or smoke drugs ever again.   Food though is a different story.  You have to eat, you can never give up that addiction.    When I said addiction, again it is not the food, it is the mental addiction.  It is never about the cigarettes or vodka or heroin either, it is the mental addiction to whatever you are on.

I do not want to be this big.   I do not want a gastric band.   I hate only being able to shop in Evans.  I hate not dancing on the dance floor (I love dancing and was good at it), I hate saying I don't want a fella (when I do but don't because of my size).  I hate not going to the theme parks with my daughter without someone else who I know will fit in the seat.   I hate getting in my dad's car as I know the seat belt doesn't fit around me.   I could go on and on and on and I know some of you will never understand this and will chat about this on pm's behind my back as it is my fault.  Yes it is, I ate food

That poor girl needed the back up after losing all that weight.   If her parents were unable to give that, which clearly they weren't, who the hell paid for her to go, where were they, where was their back up.   This isn't about the food.   She needed the mental help to keep going even if it meant someone checking in with her daily.

No-one here will ever understand that unless they are in the same situation I am in.  Yes some of you are or have been overweight and are losing weight and controlling it to some degree but some people try their damned hardest.   I try and try and try, I don't give up ever.   I know there is a problem and I know if I ate nothing I would lose weight.  I did on lighterlife, I ate 450 cals per day and lost 4 stone.   The right support wasn't there for me after and I tried by damnedest afterwards on my own but I lost that battle and it went back on plus more.    

I had a personal trainer for 6 months and followed her calorie programme, see still trying.   I went to Centre parks with my brother and wife recently.  I did all the cycling and swimming they did, I ate the same food but they had alcohol and biscuits on top of that, I didn't.   Guess what.  They lost weight but I put on weight.  No idea why and they finally saw that I was trying but something was going on.    The personal trainer told me I had to see a specialist but I can't afford that so I am going through the GP's yet again (been there and done that a few times over).  I have another appointment to see a dietician.   The last dietician I saw wanted to give me a booklet about how food worked.   As if I don't know.   I told him that I knew what pasta etc did to blood sugar levels and it was all about keeping levels from swinging.  He had no idea what I was talking about so I gave him a lesson on food and blood sugars, he had never heard of pasta spiking levels !!!!   Yet here we go again.  I will be given another booklet and sent away for three months.   Great.

On the flip side we have people suffering from aneorexia.   This is classed as a mental illness and it is accepted by all as that.   They can access help from the NHS and private healthcare.    I tried private healthcare but being morbidly obese is not a mental illness, I guess I just ate all the pies 

Now I know some of you won't listen to this and will think I bring it on myself like this young girl of 17.  Shame on you quite frankly.    

This thread has disturbed me the most of any I have ever read here.  As for the hefalump word.  It is just a word and used in a light hearted manner is ok and even if it had been used lightheartedly here would have been ok, however in the way it has been used here by the people who have been so patronising, and I would like to say 'fatist' but there is no such word, it is shocking.

No wonder this girl faces prejudice on a daily basis if adults are saying all this in an open forum.


----------



## mrsjaja (Feb 22, 2011)

(((Adrienne))) We share a lot of the same thoughts and issues hun.

Dont now about your but i just plaster on a smile and try and get through the day??? 


xxxx

Mandy


----------



## alisonz (Feb 22, 2011)

Adrienne I can completely empathise with you. Like you I go to theme pars as the "bag holder" I was mortified to be told I couldn't fit the rides. I was very skinny until my teens, started the pill and the pounds piled on. Being married to a man that kept telling me I was fat and ugly and no-one else would have me completely shreds what little self esteem you have. I have no photographs of me with my children (now aged 26,24 and 22) I have no photographs of me and my grandchild. Also like you I tried everything to lose weight, nothing seemed to work. I have been a single parent for 19 years now and see myself on my own for the rest of my life. 
I'm lucky though, unlike you I have started losing weight over the last 5 weeks (8lbs in 4 weeks) I have never judged anyone on looks I always pride myself on taing people at face value, what you see is what you get, and I pride myself on bringing my children up to accept people for who they are and not what they are.

As for this poor girl I would love to be ale to tae her under my wing, I feel she has been adly let down by both her parents and her healthcare team. Wht we must remeber is that she is a 17 year old child that now weighs 40 stone. This hasn't occured overnight it has taken years, to me that is abuse and neglect in her childhood by her mother.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 22, 2011)

I think this is one of those discussions that needs closing now. Personally, I can't imagine that anyone wants to be like this poor girl. As has been said by some, she needs support, not to be castigated. We are tolerant of so many things, and show great compassion to support others with their problems here. How would we treat this girl if she signed up here looking for help? We would welcome her and try our best to support her. So please let's not put her down based on a half-reported story - after all, we know what journalists can be like when it comes to filling in the details.


----------

